
Project Management, an engineer's guide - hergertarian
https://www.hergertarian.com/project-management-an-engineers-guide
======
codewritinfool
Scrum. No thanks.

~~~
anpat
Curious, Is it because of some niche domain/product you’re working with or is
that a general recommendation?

For someone who hasn’t experienced anything better than “agile”, I’d be really
interested to know and understand your point of view.

~~~
jkmcf
Scrum places more emphasis on following ceremony than people, which is the
opposite of what the Manifesto states. I'm sure Scrum can work, but businesses
approach it as a magic wand, and not as a cultural thing. Scrum being very
opinionated probably doesn't help.

